# Breeder Question



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hello,

I haven't posted here in a long time.. I lost my sweet Honey in November to acute renal failure - she was 10.5 years old and truly was my heart dog and soul mate.

After spending time with my sister's Havi a few weeks ago, I decided that I want another baby. When Honey passed away, I planned a trip to Europe in April, so I definitely need to get a puppy after that.

I contacted the breeder that has continuously impressed me over the years - one that I always said that I would use (Starborn) and they are expecting, perfect timing for me to get a new baby. I will have to travel to get the pup - I am in NJ and they are in NC, but to find the right fit is worth it to me. My only concern with them is that they personality test and what if I am waiting and there isn't a match for me? I will be heartbroken.

Last week, I heard about another breeder, Harmony Havanese that is also expecting a litter. According to the website, they are in the town that I live in and also offer a lifetime health warranty and do all the testing - breeder got a merit award from the AKC. Their close proximity is obviously appealing but I absolutely love the program that Starborn has. 

I guess in this post I would like to know if anyone has experience with Harmony? I am nervous to not take one and then not get a match with Starborn (but I have had my heart set on Starborn). 

Any thoughts?

Thank you so much...

Here is a photo of my precious girl <3 
RIP 3/1/09-11/19/19

Meredith


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Can’t help with the breeder question, although I agree that just from my time on the forum, a Starborn puppy would be a dream come true  I live on the other side of the country so it’s really more of a fantasy, but I sort if think I would rather wait for the right match - isn’t that part of why you want to go with them, because you trust their judgement?

Was your prior Havanese was named HoneyBunny? She is so sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2018)

After I got my Lu, I had puppy fever. I got Lu at 1 yo. It took me until 2 weeks ago to get my pup...1.5 years after I got Lu. I love the breeder I got Lu from, the way she works, the temperment and curiousity of her pups. So I waited. If I had to do it again, I would wait. When my breeder was asked by another family and ours to consider breeding, she waited until she thought the time was right for the animals. 

Now I have an amazing pup. He is gentle in nature, playful, and just gorgeous. He is healthy and has great breeding.

Itoo was nervous that there wouldnt be a pup for me. Hwoever, I trust my breeder. She knows us, how we live, and could say whether one of her pups would be a good fit.


----------

